# Dubia Roach Colony - Heat Mat Barely Even Feels Warm



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought a Habistat 20W heat mat. It barely even feels warm when it's on. I was expecting it to feel pretty hot to the touch. Is this normal? I intend to use it to heat a dubia roach colony and I can't see it raising the ambient temperature at all.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi mate..i had same issue but i think you just have to trust it..i placed mine under the tub.from inside,it feels aired at best.but,under the tub is nice and warm..i also have mine sat on a slab of insulation and a black bin liner covering the sides of the tub..it retains heat and gives the roaches the dark living conditions they like..after a few initial worries mine are thriving,so i guess its like i said,you just have to trust the mat is doing the job..i seem to remember mines a 26 w....could be wrong though

Daz


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Discodaz said:


> Hi mate..i had same issue but i think you just have to trust it..i placed mine under the tub.from inside,it feels aired at best.but,under the tub is nice and warm..i also have mine sat on a slab of insulation and a black bin liner covering the sides of the tub..it retains heat and gives the roaches the dark living conditions they like..after a few initial worries mine are thriving,so i guess its like i said,you just have to trust the mat is doing the job..i seem to remember mines a 26 w....could be wrong though
> 
> Daz


Thanks for the reply. I was just expecting the whole colony to be heated by the heat mat and not just a slightly warm mat.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

DeadLee said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was just expecting the whole colony to be heated by the heat mat and not just a slightly warm mat.


Might want to go for a ceramic bulb instead, although mine gets heated by a 11W mat no problem


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

heat mats usually do the job when they are covered by something on top e.g. having the tub on top like discodaz said, when i leave the tub off the heat mat for a few mins the heat mat hardly feels warm but when i put it under the tub it is red hot


----------

